
The Machine Learning Canvas – template and handbook (free download) - louisdorard
https://medium.com/louis-dorard/new-book-the-machine-learning-canvas-45bb860307f5
======
louisdorard
I created the Machine Learning Canvas to make it easier to ask the right
questions at the beginning of an ML project, and to save people from wasting
time and money due to a poor design of their ML system. I’m now releasing the
first draft of a book that contains everything there is to know about this
framework, in a 1-hour read.

